# Predator Hunting Waning?



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it me or has is predator hunting waning? Thought this may be a good topic for summer?

Ill start by saying IMHO it has peaked no different then it did after TV shows like American Sportsman aired one of the Burnham brothers in the middle 60's. Even with the advent of push button remote callers, many have found like all hunting it takes knowledge and skill.

Again my opinion, what say you?

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

also Lary, with fur prices down the money guys are not out there...............


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Honestly it's no different than when duck dynasty came out. I remember seeing these clowns decked out in top dollar clothes running beautiful brownings and and such and then getting on the water and trying to sky jack ducks at 80 yards up. Worked for me them missing over and over if I could pull them back in. Everyone is obsessed with whitetail bucks right now. I remember when you bragged about a buck by the number of points not inches. Hunting is a new game because these tv shows I think. Look at what these idiots are paying to shoot a trophy buck. 200"+ for 15-20k, for a whitetail?!?! I'll shoot an elk, caribou or damn near anything else and keep the meat for 1/10 of that! It's becoming commercialized as all hell


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's only waning in those that were whining ..... there aren't any coyotes here.......


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine has waned, too dang hot.

:hunter:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Overall, the hunting rate went from 7.4% in 1991 to 5.7% in 2011 and continues in decline, although there has been a slight uptick in the number of big game hunters. The number of hunters overall fell from 14.1 million in the 1991 National Survey to 13.7 million in the 2011 reporting.

More than half of hunters are 45 years old or older and they are not being replaced by youngsters.

Individuals born between approximately 1948 and 1968 are the most likely to hunt and fish, no matter what year in time their participation is assessed.

All reasonable models predict declines in hunting and angling will not only continue but be exacerbated into the foreseeable future.

And, like 220Swift indicates, fur prices remain down, so there's little incentive for the younger crowd to get into predator hunting. They'd rather play with their thumbs.

So, Larry, it's not your fertile imagination. It's down all over.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen I felt like I just read the news...great input!

Also its good to hear something I have is fertile, just not sure I like the fact a non-medical male told me! :roflmao:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish the pred hunting circuit around here would go down . Now with coyote prices ave. $147 Canadian{ 108 USD...Gotta love that exchange rate } like I did this year , every Tom Dick and Larry around here thinks they should chase coyotes !! But like texaspredatorhunter said " as soon as they find out it requires actual hunting" it will hopefully go down . In the mean time , they continue to train the local dog population as to how dangerous a dying jack can be . awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I know I don't get out anywhere near as much as I used to.just always seems to be something comes up these days to keep me from going. still get out a few times a winter though but seldom bother to shoot em when I call them in anymore either. in fact I would rather take a newbie and call so they can be the shooter.

lol. just love the looks on their faces when I say," you shot it, you skin it."

I generally end up skinning em anyhow but I still love that deer in the headlights reaction.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wouldn't mind if it winds down a little. A lot of weekend warriors educate a lot of coyotes out there. Makes it a little tougher for the die hard hunters, but on the other hand it also makes the die hard hunters better. I know that I'm gonna be chasing fur as much as I can. Just anxious for the fur to get prime.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ruger and C2C ...........4 words

"Learn to Speak Yote"


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Ruger and C2C ...........4 words
> 
> "Learn to Speak Yote"


four other words Larry ..Wish they"d stay home .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

17 months and 18 days and I'm going to retire..........going to give the critters a lot of dirt naps here in Colorado and all States surrounding. Yes I'm counting the days and it can't get here fast enough. Just hope my health holds out.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

I sure hope it is!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Larry said:


> Ruger and C2C ...........4 words
> 
> "Learn to Speak Yote"


 That's where most of my success comes from.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ruger...I beg your pardon, its a pleasure to know another bi-lingual coyotetoligist.

Now their is a good T-Shirt...

" I have a PHD in BI-LINGUAL COYOTETOLIGY"


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift said:


> 17 months and 18 days and I'm going to retire..........going to give the critters a lot of dirt naps here in Colorado and all States surrounding. Yes I'm counting the days and it can't get here fast enough. Just hope my health holds out.


Cool Beans there old man!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, don't forget C2C already has earned his PhD in coyotes. * P*iled * H*igh and * D*eep.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> And, don't forget C2C already has earned his PhD in coyotes. * P*iled * H*igh and * D*eep.


Thanx Glen , but some say it is something else that is piled high and deep . lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen, I agree C2C's dissertation lends itself well to his expertise!

If only I could get his Skinner to start harvesting coyotes glands... I say this as Wire Canine Ropers don't need them, but REAL TRAPPERS still do! :biggrin:

Mmmm lets see 75 yotes, that would be about a 3 packed quart mason jars full of pure gland lure ingredients if I remember correctly.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know much about dissertation but I can sure "read" his photos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we both read the writing on the fence. It was written in plain Canadian HA !


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think predator hunting is waning one bit. It's the middle of summer. Most people hunt coyotes for fur. Fur is better when it's cold. In fact I think predator hunting has gained popularity. I can now go into smaller stores and see mouth calls, decoys and other items associated with predator hunting that were not normally carried. You have to look past some of the tv shows that are out for predator hunting. I watch a lot of them. Foxpro Fur Chasers is one of my favorites followed Dog Soldier and then Predator Quest. These are informative and really highlight not only the success but also the fails that go along with predator hunting. I agree that learning how to "speak coyote" helps, but it's only one piece of the puzzle. You have to think like a coyote, think like the coyotes prey and also play the elements to your advantage. But who am I to say anything, I work full time(40+ hours), hunt when I can (mostly weekends) and educate some coyotes....so I guess I am a weekend warrior and I should just stay home.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I think we both read the writing on the fence. It was written in plain Canadian HA !


Close Don .. its supposed to be Canadian EH?? :canada: LOL..I'm still looking for one more place to snare and hopefully make the hundred mark this season . From the looks of things , the coyotes had another good hatch this year .

As for Larry and the "Real Trappers " comment .....well I gotta admit it takes some one smarter than me to catch em in legholds :frusty: , however , give me a patch of brush to hang cable in and Im away to the races . :elk:


----------

